# How would you rank the periods/eras of Classical Music?



## PeterPechinin (Jun 12, 2019)

Here's how I personally would (starting from best):


Romantic

Baroque

20 century

Classical

21 century

renaissance

medieval

Can you also try to make 2 lists, one list describing how you personally enjoy the periods, and second list which you think is objectively true. I did only my personal opinion, due to my lack of knowledge for a lot of the periods.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My list in terms of how much I like each period at the moment:

1. Romantic
2. Baroque
3. Classical
4. 20th Century
5. Renaissance
6. 21st Century
7. Medieval

The least liked are also the least explored periods by me, so perhaps I'm missing something really good at the moment and may change my mind about this ranking later.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

1. Romantic
2. 20th C
3. Classical
4. Baroque
5. renaissance
6. medieval
7. 21st C (too early to tell, but not promising).

This ranking based on a) the wide variety of music created in these periods, b) the amazing quality of the technical aspects of composing, c) the popularity among performers and listeners and d) what I listen to - from the most to the least.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

1. 19th 
2. 20th 
3. 18th 
4. 17th / 21st
5. 16th
6. 15th and earlier

If you like comparing eras, you might also enjoy looking at it from a perspective of generations.
The third column represents a year when a given generation is between 32,5 and 57,5 years old, and the greatest masterpieces can be expected. For example: 
Gen0 - 1732,5 - St. Matthew's Passion - 1727
Gen3 - 1807,5 - Beethoven's 5th - 1808


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

If I go by percentage of my listening.

1. 20th Century 50%
2. tie between Classical and Romantic 30%
4. tie between Renaissance and Baroque 20%
5. tie between Medieval and 21st Century. Close to 0%


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

1 20 century
2 Baroque
3 medieval
4 21 century
5 renaissance
6 Romantic
7 Classical


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

We have been down this path many times before. And I am one of the members who do not think that any era is better that any other. They are all good.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would enjoy this exercise, but in all honesty can’t rank the periods. I really like them all almost equally. But I can tell you the periods I enjoy the least are medieval, early classical up until the onslaught of Beethoven, and some of the latter 20th century music, especially minimalism. But I can find a lot to enjoy even in my least liked.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

1. Romantic
2. 20th Century
3. Classical
4. Baroque
5. 21th Century
6. Renaissance
7. Medieval


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In my view, each era is clearly superior to the others with, of course, the obvious exception.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

By percentage time listening (in the past year or so):

1. 20th century
2. Renaissnace
3. 21st century (it's possible that the category, Contemporary, would beat out Renaissance)
4. Romantic
5. Classical
6. Baroque
7. Medieval

By overall enjoyment

1. Romantic
2. Classical (dominated by Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn)
3. 20th century
4. Baroque
5. Renaissnance
6. 21st century
7. Medieval

I'm not sure what an attempt at an objective assessment would look like. I don't feel competent to make one, and I think most people's attempt's would be too biased by what music they enjoy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Personal preference, but I listen to all of them:

1. Romantic
2. 20th century
3. 21st century
4. Classical
5. Renaissance
6. Baroque*
7. Early music

* except Bach, who is my #1 composer

There's no such thing as an objective ranking.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

1. 20th century
2. romantic and baroque
3. renaissance
4. medieval
5. classical

I don't know how to rate the 21th century, definitely too early for me


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

1. Romantic
2. 20th Century
3. Baroque
4. Renaissance
5. Classical 
6. 21th Century
7. Medieval


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Listening Time:

1. 20th Century
2. Baroque
3. Classical
4. Romantic
5. 21st Century
6. Pre-Baroque


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Just in terms of my personal preferences:

1. Baroque
2. Renaissance
3. Classical
4. Medieval
5. 20th Century
6. Romantic

This list still doesn't do it justice. Although I will say that Romanticism is last for a reason for me. Some of the above (save for Baroque) I have trouble knowing which order I'd put them in.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

1. 20th century 
2. 21st century 
3. Romantic 
4. Classical
5. Baroque
6.Renaissance 
7. Medieval


----------

